# Interesting, Peculiar Snakes



## absinthe_616 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey guys. Im currently going into my third year of university for creative writing. I've decided I want to start the novel series I've had the idea to do for a while. I plan for it to be a fictional series about snakes and fellow repies (of course). I've been doing slow paced research for a while now, and for each book I want to focus on a different serpent.

Ive decided on these fellas so far -

The King Cobra
Jumping Pit Viper
The Queen alongside Gerard's Water Snake, or "Cat Eyed Water Snake"
Hognose
Rattlesnake
Anaconda alongside the Reticulated Python


I am hoping to have at least 9...... so can anyone else tell me some interesting snakes?
I've based the above choices on things such as "playing dead", "dismembering prey", "jumping without legs", "extrodinary size", and "projectile venom" etc

I would prefer them all to have very different traits.
p
Any enlightenment to curious snakes and their behaviors would be very appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 8, 2009)

Dont forget about snakes that have the ability to "musk" you,
"the stinkers" or the glider snake, sea snake(the aquaman of snakes) 
and file snake, bandy bandy,
Is this what you mean?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 8, 2009)

yes  these are all really good ones, thanks! *wanders off to do some deeper research on them*


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Dec 8, 2009)

how bout adding eyelash viper and blue bellied black snake?


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 8, 2009)

all these are cool but dont look past the typical python as it strangles its prey and suffercates it before consuming it, unlike any other


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 8, 2009)

cheers for these... ill look into all of them thoroughly 

and i already am putting in pythons, theyre going to be incorporated with "BIG" snakes, so the retics.


----------



## eipper (Dec 8, 2009)

absinthe_616 said:


> Hey guys. Im currently going into my third year of university for creative writing. I've decided I want to start the novel series I've had the idea to do for a while. I plan for it to be a fictional series about snakes and fellow repies (of course). I've been doing slow paced research for a while now, and for each book I want to focus on a different serpent.
> 
> Ive decided on these fellas so far -
> 
> ...



None of those species spit venom
a number of species can leave the ground from the force of their strike
a number of species feign death including Hog Nosed Snakes, but Natrix and Rinkhals are also famous for it too

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 9, 2009)

eipper said:


> None of those species spit venom
> a number of species can leave the ground from the force of their strike
> a number of species feign death including Hog Nosed Snakes, but Natrix and Rinkhals are also famous for it too
> 
> ...



forgive me but King Cobras spit venom.
And obviously more than one snake can do a number of these things, but I've chosen to pick one of each? Like I said, I'll be incorporating other similar snakes in the same books.


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Dec 9, 2009)

> forgive me but King Cobras spit venom.
> And obviously more than one snake can do a number of these things, but I've chosen to pick one of each? Like I said, I'll be incorporating other similar snakes in the same books.


king cobras do NOT spit venom however these do:
Black-Necked Spitting Cobra 
Black Spitting Cobra 
Western Barred Spitting Cobra 
Red Spitting Cobra 
Mozambique Spitting Cobra 
Malaysian Spitting Cobra 
Black and White Spitting Cobra 
Sumatran Spitting Cobra 
Nubian Spitting Cobra


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 9, 2009)

forgive me, but king cobra's dont* spit venom

typo n_n" sorry


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 9, 2009)

and you so just wiki-answer pasted that


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 9, 2009)

How about a death adder, they could be teased by all the vipers cause they dress up like vipers but are really elapids. So all the vipers would tease them but so would the elapids.


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Dec 9, 2009)

no i didnt 
how bout the kenyan sand boas?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 9, 2009)

hahah thats cute waruikaze!!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 9, 2009)

You have to put the Inland Taipan in! They have the most potent venom of any land snake, which is awesome in itself, plus they're sexy looking snakeys


----------



## kidsheart (Dec 9, 2009)

chrysopelea (flying snake)


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 9, 2009)

vine snakes and gaboon viper


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks for eveyones input! ill be sure to look up every snake before i decide the final ones!


----------

